# Blockbuster opinions



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

After having Blockbuster and Netflix (DVD only) for a month, I am very happy with BB and will be dropping Netflix. I attempted to mail/watch/mail both DVD's the same day of the week... Netflix does a slightly better job getting DVD's to you (in 4 weeks I got 8 Netflix and 7 BB DVD's). I found that more recent movies (with long or short wait) became available faster with BB. Nothing lost or broken with either. Netflix does have better email notifications (I get nothing from BB letting me know they received or what they mailed).

And the fact that BB gives you on-demand MGM, Sony, Epix, and bunches of others, and Sling adapter access, just makes the $10/mo WAY more of a deal than Netflix at $8/mo.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying Blockbuster @ Home. If you have any questions or concerns, please let me know. Thanks.



tcatdbs said:


> After having Blockbuster and Netflix (DVD only) for a month, I am very happy with BB and will be dropping Netflix. I attempted to mail/watch/mail both DVD's the same day of the week... Netflix does a slightly better job getting DVD's to you (in 4 weeks I got 8 Netflix and 7 BB DVD's). I found that more recent movies (with long or short wait) became available faster with BB. Nothing lost or broken with either. Netflix does have better email notifications (I get nothing from BB letting me know they received or what they mailed).
> 
> And the fact that BB gives you on-demand MGM, Sony, Epix, and bunches of others, and Sling adapter access, just makes the $10/mo WAY more of a deal than Netflix at $8/mo.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You may want to check your spam folder or maybe your account settings.

I do get notifications from BB when they get my returns and when they sent another disk to me.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I get the notifications from BB also. It is curious how the shipment notice comes *before* the returned notice--as much as half an hour.

I would swear that I've received DVD's the day after I put them at the top of my queue.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking back at my emails, I did get them the 1st 2 weeks, I got 4 "shipped" and 3 "received", of the 8 that have actually shipped. Nothing in spam (and I just white-listed them just in case). They do show up in my queue properly, so no real complaints.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm generally happy with BB as well. With in-store exchanges I'm averaging 2-3 discs per week. But the streaming portion is a far cry from Netflix streaming. If you are expecting that part to be comparable, you'll be greatly disappointed. Also, I never get any of the games in my queue, so you can't count on that either. But with exchanges, no blu-ray surcharge, and the old Dish Platinum channels, it's still a great deal.

The notification emails are a bit flakey for me too. Although I get them all, some come immediately, and others are days late. It's good that I do get them because once the store failed to log one of my returns. So I knew I had to call and straighten it out.


----------



## barenjager (Dec 21, 2003)

I am glad some of you are having a good experience with BB. I did also with rapid turnaround. I have not had a DVD shipped in over 3 weeks. I have over 25 in my queue and several are listed as avaliable now. I have written them twice but only received a stock reply back.
I check my queue everyday and they did receive the last DVD I returned.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

barenjager said:


> I am glad some of you are having a good experience with BB. I did also with rapid turnaround. I have not had a DVD shipped in over 3 weeks. I have over 25 in my queue and several are listed as avaliable now. I have written them twice but only received a stock reply back.
> I check my queue everyday and they did receive the last DVD I returned.


Under your settings, did you select Order or Speed? If Order and several at top of you queue might explain your delay. Also, fast answers by calling at 1-800-333-DISH.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I'm generally happy with BB as well. With in-store exchanges I'm averaging 2-3 discs per week. But the streaming portion is a far cry from Netflix streaming. If you are expecting that part to be comparable, you'll be greatly disappointed. Also, I never get any of the games in my queue, so you can't count on that either. But with exchanges, no blu-ray surcharge, and the old Dish Platinum channels, it's still a great deal.
> 
> The notification emails are a bit flakey for me too. Although I get them all, some come immediately, and others are days late. It's good that I do get them because once the store failed to log one of my returns. So I knew I had to call and straighten it out.


I won't waste my money for a WiFi plug for my 722. I'll wait for a few years and get a Hopper & Sling.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

garys said:


> Under your settings, did you select Order or Speed? If Order and several at top of you queue might explain your delay. Also, fast answers by calling at 1-800-333-DISH.


I've had a poor experience with the BlockBuster service, as documented here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200769.

1. Unless things have changed in the past month or so, don't waste your time calling Dish Network for support on BlockBuster.

2. The web site has a terrible search engine. They should take a cue from www.imdb.com and provide a way to browse and search without lots and lots of hits.

3. The stock is poor. I don't watch recent releases. Wait a month and they will be on FX or some other channel anyways. There's no reason to rent those. I rent for things that are unlikely to be on -- an old TV series, a remake (or original) of a movie that I enjoyed on TCM. Something that I saw years ago and want to rewatch... I've got eight items in my queue (wish I had more, but see point #2) and, like a poster above, I've been waiting for weeks to get something in the mail.

4. Poor queue status. The items in my queue are all "unavailable" except for one item marked "now". But it's been marked now for days. I'd like to know where I am in line for the DVDs. Does BB only own a single copy of the DVD I want? Am I the 10th person in line for that? Was the copy broken and they are re-ordering/burning it? ... I'd like to know an ETA for each DVD in the queue.

FYI. I'm contradicting what garys wrote because you'll only end up penalizing yourself if you call Dish Network about BB. Dish support will only walk you through the BB web site and cannot resolve problems. You have to call BB directly 1-866-692-2789. Just bypass all the prompts when they ask for BB account numbers and get to a person, then they can help you.

When I was having my problem (broken DVD sent out after broken DVD), I followed the instructions at DishNetwork (and also what was printed on the envelopes) and called Dish for help. They told me how to go online to report a broken DVD (which I had already followed twice) but were unable to do anything about the underlying problem. They gave me a pittance ($5 credit on my account or some other trivial amount) but did nothing to get me the DVD. I then later found out that when you call Dish, again, per their instructions, you get a black mark in your account. I used to get a "Hey, you're one of our top customers" while on hold waiting for a Dish Network support rep. That meant you were a good customer and eligible for preferred service and accomodations. I don't get that silly message anymore. I lost my preferential treatment for $5.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

BqWUDUDj said:


> 1. Unless things have changed in the past month or so, don't waste your time calling Dish Network for support on BlockBuster.


In other news, don't call Comcast for support regarding NBC.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, just reposting what phone was on @home site. Only problem I have had was a dirty disc that played once I cleaned it. If your major problem is cracked disc's, I'd contact the postmaster at your PO and have them check there, if nothing you need to backtrack to the USPS District office (I'm sure Blockbuster should be doing this from their end with the number of disc's you had delivered that were damaged.
As far as the selection, I have not been impressed with any of the providers. Sounds to me that you want to get everything from one place, I do not see that happening anymore since one company wants exclusive rites to certain titles, 2nc co gets exclusive to another set of titles, 3rd co. get exclusive to yet another set of titles, ect. ect. ect. As far as searches, unless you have a better idea of how to do a better one, lets hear it. We all have the same problem there, search by title, genre, star, tag, keyword ect. I have that on Blockbuster, YouTube, Hulu, Google and on and on and on.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been getting decent service from Blockbuster. 1 disc by mail and 1 trade-in per week. The fact that the streaming selection is really weak and you can only receive it through a Dish dvr (unless you go to Dish Online) makes streaming a far worse option compared to Netflix. But the addtional channels kind of make up for that. And you can get the Starz/Encore stuff that Netflix no longer has.

But there are a lot of "wait" and "long wait" titles, especially with games. And many older movies/tv shows that Netflix has aren't available from either online or the b&m stores. The state of the b&m stores is really depressing. For a while there the stores were taking away floor space for rentals and giving more to selling used product. It has stabilized, but it does make the trade-in option viable for only newer releases. If I wasn't a Dish Network/[email protected] subscriber, I would have stayed with Netflix.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

The thing with the short wait, Long wait thing is a pain but over all the deal is a good one. Most of the hard to get ones are available in store and you can pick it up when you return your movie to said store. Of course if you don't have a store available then that benefit goes out the window. I'm lucky to have a store within 5 minutes. If you watch a lot of movies you soon realize that there just aren't that many good movies released each week. It's really hard for me to keep 10+ movies in my list.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> In other news, don't call Comcast for support regarding NBC.


Dish Network actively advertises their 1-800-333-DISH as the phone number for BB support. See the customer care "Call Us" page at http://www.blockbusterathome.com/help. The numer is also boldly written on the mailing envelopes. That's the number Dish wants us to call for problems. The customer service number for BB also knows nothing about Dish customers. There is no prompt (at least in Feb when I called) for Dish and you have to drill through to a person to get assistance.

If Comcast advertised "Got a problem with NBC -- call us". Call us about NBC. Here's the # to call 1-888-COMCAST. Need help for NBC? Call Comcast. I would not fault any Comcast customers for calling Comcast.

You'd think that Dish would just add a button to their phone system ("Press 5 for [email protected] support") that sent callers over to BB.



> Of course if you don't have a store available then that benefit goes out the window. I'm lucky to have a store within 5 minutes.


There used to be several BB stores around but they are all closed now. The BB site says "The 0 Blockbuster stores closest to XXXXX are". Another bit of info which would be nice to post of the queue web page would be in-store availability (I wouldn't know if the page does that already or not).



> If your major problem is cracked disc's, I'd contact the postmaster at your PO and have them check there, if nothing you need to backtrack to the USPS District office


The customer's are supposed to do this? BB should be doing this and make their packaging more resilient. They are the ones who are paying (directly) the postage. In my case, I suspect that BB was just sending the same cracked disc out over and over again. It was not a problem with my local PO. I don't think individual people should pester their postmasters over a broken disc until they have worked with the senders first.



> As far as searches, unless you have a better idea of how to do a better one, lets hear it.


I gave mine -- model after IMDB. Even if I could just paste the URL of an IMDB movie page into BB and check availability would be a plus.

Another idea is to tie BB with the channels that Dish Network offers. SciFi channel used to have something called AniMondays where they showed Japanese Anime. I caught the tail of that and enjoyed some of the programs. I'd be interested in renting the other programs that were broadcast. BBCA sometimes changes their broadcast lineup. How about if BB lets us rent what dropped off? Or pop up a "Hit Select" to get a related DVD while I'm watching a movie on Dish (and make this a user settable option).

Unfortunately, I think Dish/BB is not really trying to get my business. Why should I upgrade my service to three DVDs out when they can't even deliver one?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

In general, I am pleased with the service. I only get Blu Ray. My biggest complaint is probably their search engine. I find it easier to use the NetFlix search engine and then add the movies to my BB queue. Unfortunately the 2 stores near me closed even though both were very busy. Probably more to do with the amount of rent they had to pay for a storefront in the Bay Area. Somewhat understandable as the store never really made any money from me because I was just doing the disk exchange.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I use Rotten Tomatoes to search, then copy and paste title to my queue. But, yes, the streaming search suX.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I have both Netflix and Blockbuster. Netflix has a better mail disc selection, and a better streaming selection ... but that ain't saying much. (Over 300 movies in my Netflix queue, and only 37 are available for streaming, and [email protected] has even less than that. BB by mail is missing about 10% of the discs I have in my Netflix queue when I spotchecked recently. More obscure stuff.)

BB has closed the 2 closest BB stores to me, so that makes swapping discs at a local store useless now. So I'm now thinking about dumping [email protected] and just using Netflix. The interface on a 722k also sucks for BB streaming.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, I am not very happy. 
Every Bluray I have received had deep circular scratches and did not play. (I only had one bad DVD so far) but the big problem is that I have 22 disks in my queue and out of 12 recent (wtihin the past 3 months) blueray only 2 are available, 7 are short wait (some have been short wait for over a month now!) and 5 are long wait).
4 dvds are available now (all several years old), the other 6 are listed as unavailable, which makes me wonder why I can even queue them. I leave them in just to see what happens.

It's a nice idea but it sucks in practice. If I want to watch a bluray I guess I still need to buy it since the ones I buy new locally play just fine!

I find it very interesting that the last damaged disc I reported seems to flag my account saying that I had too many damaged discs. I am not the one putting deep circular scratches and multiple fingerprints on them right out of the envelope. I guess they have no quality control and just keep recycling the disks until someone complains. In the past when I used to rent movies in their stores, Blockbuster tried to say that my VHS or DVD player was the problem but I have always had multiple players so that excuse never worked! :lol:
It's really a much worse rehash of their old problems.

If it was not basically a free add on for the old HD platinum tier (which has programming I want) I would be very upset. It's really a no value add on that Dish can use for advetising hype but don't expect anything from it unless Blockbuster changes it's tactics, which if you check online, has had problems since they started their mail service and the complaints are well documented.

my 2 cents!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like better luck for old farts like me who will never buy a Blueray player. I really can't see the difference on an upconverted DVD. So far 2 per week for 10 weeks, no issues at all. Yes, I consider it a freebie to 20 channels I pay 50 cents each for... so if I ever do get a bad disk, I really won't care. I only put 2011 and 2012 DVDs in my Queue, have 1 long wait (Skin I Live In), all the short waits seem to get here within a week.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure how you can't see the difference between an upconverted dvd and bluray. I would prefer to rent only blurays but a lot of the old obscure B-movies that I like to watch are only available on dvd. 

That being said the BB service is just "ok". I haven't had any major issues other than many of the older/obscure titles on the site are listed as unavailable, why bother listing them??? I have only had one damaged disc in 6 months so no problem there. The BB website does absolutely suck compared to netflix, searches are slow and get no hits sometimes. The streaming service is nothing to write home about and the majority of the movies available are just movies that are already on the movie pass channels and can be recorded by the DVR with much less trouble. All in all, if it weren't free I probably wouldn't pay extra for the BB services.


----------



## PoorRichard (Mar 14, 2009)

Blockbuster: Wish I had not joined. I have had 7 movies in my queue for a month and they keep going between available now, short wait, long wait, and not available but nothing gets shipped out. I sent complaint to their customer service and got a reply I should have 10 titles in my queue. I think the problem is that they added so many subscribers via Dish and don't have enough copies of titles for all the demand. I suppose if I wanted a movie that has been on regular TV or the premium channels and is five years old, I might have better luck but why would I want BB if I have already seen it.:nono:


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting update. I just checked my queue and all the discs that has been listed as "unavailable" have been moved to the "not currently available on disc" section at the bottom (where previously only pre release titles were listed) AND the most interesting part--Disc 3 of what was previously a 3 disc set is at the top of my queue and available now and the disc 1 and 2 are down in the "not currently available on disc" section even though I had entered them as a "locked" selection since there is really no point in watching disc 3 without seeing 1 and 2 since it is a miniseries!
The status of the "long wait" and "short wait" bluray discs has not changed. NO surprise here!


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

ehb224 said:


> Interesting update. I just checked my queue and all the discs that has been listed as "unavailable" have been moved to the "not currently available on disc" section at the bottom (where previously only pre release titles were listed) AND the most interesting part--Disc 3 of what was previously a 3 disc set is at the top of my queue and available now and the disc 1 and 2 are down in the "not currently available on disc" section even though I had entered them as a "locked" selection since there is really no point in watching disc 3 without seeing 1 and 2 since it is a miniseries!
> The status of the "long wait" and "short wait" bluray discs has not changed. NO surprise here!


At another forum I visit, some people posted photos of "disc by mail" discs, still in their labeled envelopes, on a "for sale" shelf at their local BB's. This is probably what happened here.

It's sad that Dish feels that there was more money to be made by selling off stock instead of adding to it for their "disc by mail' service. And all of those BB's that closed down could have provided stock too.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, seems to be getting worse, I may keep Netflix after all. Mission Impossible showed to be "available" for the past week, and now that they received my last disc, it changed to short wait and they sent the next one... also 2 discs that were available, now say not available on disc. Does that mean they quit supplying those titles, or they may move back up later?


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

"MCHuf" said:


> At another forum I visit, some people posted photos of "disc by mail" discs, still in their labeled envelopes, on a "for sale" shelf at their local BB's. This is probably what happened here.


Or those are the defective discs that I sent back! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not a Dish customer but have a Blockbuster streaming app on my BlueRay player. Does anyone know if Blockbuster still streams to BlueRay or is it a Dish only streaming service now?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

photostudent said:


> I am not a Dish customer but have a Blockbuster streaming app on my BlueRay player. Does anyone know if Blockbuster still streams to BlueRay or is it a Dish only streaming service now?


It appears so according to THIS thread.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

photostudent said:


> I am not a Dish customer but have a Blockbuster streaming app on my BlueRay player. Does anyone know if Blockbuster still streams to BlueRay or is it a Dish only streaming service now?


Only if it is Samsung: http://www.blockbuster.com/download/devices.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I do have a Samsung with the on demand app. Will give them a try. Have been using Amazon but their video quality has gotten pretty bad.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

tcatdbs said:


> ...Netflix does have better email notifications (I get nothing from BB letting me know they received or what they mailed).


You should check your spam filters or make sure BB has your correct e-mail address. I get notifications very quickly. In fact I've learned just how good the USPS is. I almost seem to get notifications before I get back from dropping to disc in my mailbox.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have noticed that the shipping has slowed down a bit, not sure if it is blockbuster or the post office. I used to get the new disc shipped notice BEFORE I got the notice that they had received my returned disc. Now I am getting the shipping notice a day or two later than the received notice.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

olds403 said:


> I have noticed that the shipping has slowed down a bit, not sure if it is blockbuster or the post office. I used to get the new disc shipped notice BEFORE I got the notice that they had received my returned disc. Now I am getting the shipping notice a day or two later than the received notice.


I got a receipt notice today at 2:26 PM.

But I got the send notice for Girl with the Dragon Tattoo [Blu-ray] at 7:38 AM--about seven hours earlier. They said I should get it Wednesday but I won't be surprised if it comes tommorrow.

I love Blockbuster. :hurah:

Edit:

Yes it did come the next day, yesterday the second. We've already watched it and sent it back today.


----------



## fmaclean1 (Oct 6, 2007)

It took 8 days to turnaround the last BB disk I mailed back. Mailed back on 4/25, notice received 4/27, notice next disc mailed 4/30, disk received 5/2. I had been thinking about increasing my subscrition to 2 or 3 at a time, and dropping Netflix, but not now.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I was happy with the service, but lately they have been very slow in turn around. Unfortunately it is a two day trip, and no local store, so the additional day or two they now take between receiving the disk and sending a new one means I'm down to one a week if I'm lucky.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes they do seem to have slowed down.

They did get the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo [Blu-ray] the day after I mailed it. But they have yet to ship the next selection in my queue, even though it is supposed to be available "Now".


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The first two DVDs I ordered through BlockBuster were sent out almost immediately, unfortunately the last order has stalled with confusing messages on my Queue page. One day it says the order is being processed, the next day it says I have no items at home....Anyone know what the deal is....I read the rules, it says a short wait can be up to two weeks....that's a short wait? 
What am I missing here? or is this the way BB works? It seems like something is wrong....or broken...:nono:


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just discovered that even though it says unlimited in store exchanges each month the way it works is you can only exchange a mailed disc for one in the store and then you have to return THAT disc to the store wait for the next mail disc to be sent out before you can return THAT one to the store. I was told that they have to scan my mail envelope each time and that I cannot return a store disc and get another one from the store. 
WTF?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

They sent me a disk yesterday and we got it today, eight days after we sent the last one back.

But why did they send me the second disk in my queue and not the first, when both were listed as available "Now"?


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still getting slow deliveries here, averaging about 1 per week by mail if that, and that is only if I watch the disc immediately and get it back in the mail the same day. I also noticed that they closed the local Blockbuster store so there goes the in-store exchanges. I read in my new Home Theater magazine that Dish has closed 33% of the stores, they had originally stated that they would close 10%. I think they are kind of turning this into a "Netflix-like" service with slower delivery and less selection. Guess I cant complain since it isn't actually costing me anything out of pocket, but the service has only gotten worse since it started.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olds403 said:


> Still getting slow deliveries here, averaging about 1 per week by mail if that, and that is only if I watch the disc immediately and get it back in the mail the same day. I also noticed that they closed the local Blockbuster store so there goes the in-store exchanges. I read in my new Home Theater magazine that Dish has closed 33% of the stores, they had originally stated that they would close 10%. I think they are kind of turning this into a "Netflix-like" service with slower delivery and less selection. Guess I cant complain since it isn't actually costing me anything out of pocket, but the service has only gotten worse since it started.


+1, "Slow deliveries", now no deliveries...since it's free I should not complain...I suppose, but it is frustrating.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Nevermind. Answered my own question.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, BB is getting worse! I mailed a DVD back on 5/4, and nothing has been mailed back. It doesn't show as "out" in my queue, nor received in history. I sent an email to BB and got this response (they were quick at responding):

It appears that the title "The Help (2011)" was received successfully at USPS and it is currently on its way to our distribution center. Once our distribution center receives it, an email confirmation will be sent regarding its return. There are some instances that you will not receive an email confirmation that we have received your return, as we know that occasionally things may get lost in transit, however, this will not adversely affect your account. Once your rentals are checked in, we generally ship your next selection within 1-2 business days.

They've been good up to this one, usually equal to or 1 day behind NF. So far all good disks, but I don't use Blueray. But I may start once my p60st50 gets here!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

11 days after I mailed to them, they have sent to me. By the time I get it will have been two weeks turn around time. I live in Nor Cal, the Dist. Center is in Sacramento Ca.....a two day USPS normally. My queue list are not just released movies.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Think of the service as a "Disc of the month" club.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am reminded of the saying "You get what you pay for." We aren't paying anything extra so we shouldn't be surprised that we aren't receiving much.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we pay $10/month for this but it's entangled with some TV channel package, so it's hard to say. Not everyone gets the blockbuster 1-disc offer. It is bundled with something to make the package attractive.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I am very satisfied with the 1 at a time service. We are serviced by the Worcester, MA hub and turnaround is usually 3 days. I get mostly top 100 choices, nothing new release usually.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

david_jr said:


> I am very satisfied with the 1 at a time service. We are serviced by the Worcester, MA hub and turnaround is usually 3 days. I get mostly top 100 choices, nothing new release usually.


I am serviced by the same hub, mail them back on Monday receive new one on Wednesday. Never had a problem receiving one or being late. Also get new releases.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you guys in Mass. are getting good service, I am having minimum 5 day turnaround, usually closer to a week.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My first cracked disk... have had Netflix for 6 months, BB for 2 months... my 1st cracked disk is NETFLIX. BB is getting VERY slow, so far 8 days, and just got shipment notification yesterday, hopefully see a disk Monday. Dropping NF (once they send a replacement), just having a hard time filling up 2 Queues, happy enough with BB.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Newest wrinkle. I have now done two 'in store exchanges" of my mail discs. I returned the disks but the returns have not shown up in my queue. First time it happened I called the store two days later (when I happened to check my queue) and they said it was not checked in properly (new employee) but they remembered me returning it and they corrected it and the return then showed up a few minutes later. This last time I returned the disc yesterday (just about 24 hours ago) and it is still showing "out" in my queue. I called the store and, once again, she remembered me returning it and checked the computer and it showed as returned. She said to give it another hour or two and if it was still showing out to call back and she would call the mail service to report the "glitch".

Once again I say "WTF?!?!?!"

This is NOT good customer service!


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I called the customer support number on the [email protected] Dish website and talked to a CSR, He had not clue as to what was going on and just kept trying to sell me up to a two disc @home service. I asked why would I want that when one disk at a timewas not working right! He then asked if my reciever was connected to the internet and I told him that both of them were so he asked why I just didn't download. I told him my ISP (AT&t) has data caps and so does the other broadband provider in my area (Comcast). He said he never heard of such a thing (from his accent he sounded like he was in Eastern Europe). He then asked if Time Warner was in my area (WTF!?). I told him no. We used to have Time Warner but when they left and Comcast took over it was when I switched to Dish and have been with Dish ever since. (Have been with Comcast in the past in another town and was VERY unhappy with the bad customer service and terrible cable.) Why in the world would a Dish CSR ask me about a competing cable company?:nono2::nono2::nono2:

Bottom line, he was NO use at all about my questions or problems with [email protected]:nono::nono:


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

This is from http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200769



olguy said:


> I seriously doubt if Blockbuster (Dish is not involved in the operation) ever sends out a damaged disc. I strongly suspect the USPS mishandled the discs. Another poster on another forum received an empty envelope courtesy of the USPS. He tried to get Dish to help. No luck. The DVD did not show up in his At Home list so there was no Report a Problem link on his queue page. He called the Blockbuster number below and they explained the problem and promptly sent him another copy.
> 
> I got it from the Blockbuster site. It worked for the other poster.
> 
> ...


I was able to break out of a loop when Dish/Blockbuster was sending me broken discs again and again by calling this number. Just hit the buttons until you get to an operator and tell them you are a Dish customer. -- when I called, the Dish service was not listed in the phone system, but customer support was aware of the program.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

ehb224 said:


> I just discovered that even though it says unlimited in store exchanges each month the way it works is you can only exchange a mailed disc for one in the store and then you have to return THAT disc to the store wait for the next mail disc to be sent out before you can return THAT one to the store. I was told that they have to scan my mail envelope each time and that I cannot return a store disc and get another one from the store.
> WTF?


A while ago, I asked a BB person about this. They said that in the past, you could keep exchanging discs at the physical store. But then they changed it. You can now only exchange one mailed disc for one store disc. Another "positive" development in the program !! :lol:


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

We no longer have any local stores so it is kind of a moot point with me. I drop a disk in the mail at the post office on a Monday. They receive the disk and acknowledge with an email saying it is received on Tuesday. They send an email saying they are shipping the next disk on Thursday. I receive that disk possibly on Friday but most of the time on Saturday. Pretty much figures out to 1 disk a week or 4 per month. Clearly not as fast as Netflix but it works.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

We stopped our Netflix DVD service as we were using it almost exclusively for streaming. And we really enjoy the streaming service - a ton of movies and older TV shows and also shows that were popular in the UK. 

In addition, I use Netflix on my iPhone quite a bit while in airports.

In contrast, BB feels clunky and pretty much not worth it from a streaming point of view.


----------

